# House/Smitty Report (2/14/2014): "100 FISH IN FEBRUARY!"



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

That's right, 100 fish...in February! Now, they may or may not have all been drum, carp, quillbacks and buffalo...but hey, it's ONE HUNDRED FISH!!! 

REPORT: I fished Friday with Smitty from 9-4pm out in the ice and snow. We dragged our kayaks through the woods like dogsleds which was much easier than using wheels. When we got to our access point, however, we were greeted by a 4-6inch wall of ice leading down to the water. While most people would have turned around and gone home, Smitty turned around and ran back to his car to grab an axe! Foot by foot we cleared a path all the way down a pretty steep hill, being very careful not to fall and slide down into the river. I'll post a video of the adventure later...it was pretty awesome. Here's a spoofed picture I took of Smitty while he crushed ice down the hill:









Once we got down to the water, we then had to hack our way through 20yards of ice on the water to get out to the unfrozen main channel. Swinging an axe from a kayak is a bit of a challenge, but we managed. Exhausted from the 2 hour setback, we floated downstream and not long after, the fishing gods rewarded us with a wall of fish just downstream of a major feeder creek. The water was very clear (2-3ft clarity), so I threw on a gray/black-back Flitterbait and went to work. My first fish of the day was actually a fat buffalo, hooked right in the mouth which had me surprised that the fish might actually be feeding.









Fish were holding right on the bottom in 34° water, so targeting them was actually pretty easy. Perfect blade bait conditions. The only issue we discovered, is that all of the fish on our fishfinders were garbage fish. Drum after drum, buffalo after buffalo, we hauled them up. I wasn't sure if the garbage fish scored points in our KayakWars tournament, so unfortunately I didn't record most of them. I found out later in the afternoon that most of the trash fish scored points as long as they were 18", so I started taking pictures. SeanStone's going to kill me when he finds out just how many of them I threw back! I might actually be the number three angler in our division if I had scored them all, oops. Anyways, here are a few of the better ones:

























Smitty stayed behind perfecting his garbage-catching technique, but I left him to paddle around searching for something "stripier". I ran into a huuuuuge wall of fish along the way downstream that looked bigger, so I called Smitty down and we went to work. It turned out to be just another garbage pile. Just bigger versions of the same trash we took out upstream, lol. I can't tell you the amount of double headers we had, though, it was every cast. Smitty coined the technique we were using "dredging". I'll let him explain it if he wants to share. It was pretty effective, as we had a pretty good amount of legit hookups in or around the mouth of the fish. With the water as clear as it was, one of two things was happening. Either the fish saw our blades coming and tried to pin them to the ground and eat them...or the fish didn't see them coming and said 'HOLY CRAP!' as the blade bait wizzed right by their snouts. Who knows...it sure was fun catching that many fish though.

-I marked some fish pretty far out on the Ohio River in the middle of some really nasty muddy water, but never hooked up with anything so we paddled back to catch more slopfish. We saw two bald eagles fly overhead while we were on our way back to our cars. Both appeared to be pretty young, with mostly brown heads:








At one point, one of the birds flew over and landed next to the other one, so they were both sitting on the same tree branch. I paddled close to them to take a picture and spooked the young one who ended up flying right over my head.

Perhaps the eagles were a good omen, because not long after, Smitty hooked into a wonderful fish that pulled his kayak in circles for a while. After getting smoked by those big hybrids on our last adventure, he wised up and bought some heavier line for his reels. Good thing, too, because this fish turned out to be a monster:









My "best" fish of the day ended up being a huge one as well. I was bouncing a Flitter off the bottom in the middle of some huge footballs on my fishfinder when my rod doubled over in a BIG way. My reel made that beloved "Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!" noise that we all love as the fish dragged my kayak downstream. I wasn't sure what I had, but after catching 50 junk fish by this point, I wasn't very optimistic that it was anything different. After a long fight with the fish, I was able to see that it was tail hooked, but I didn't recognize the fish. I was excited at first because it looked like I had caught a large walleye or even a bass, but I really wasn't sure just what it was. The skin had few scales and a dark gray color. Can any of you guys guess what it was from just seeing this much of the fish?











World record walleye?




World's biggest gizzard shad?



no...



33 inch freaking "Bighead" Carp:








...and he wasn't alone. I think all of the really big returns we were marking were more of them, which is a sad thing to see on the river. For those of you that don't know me, this is the second one I have caught now. The last being a massive 26 pounder:








I only had a fillet knife handy, so I tried to bleed this one out with two slices to each gill, but damnit if this thing didn't laugh at me and try to swim away. I couldn't stab its skull like the last one so I had to cut this one's air bladder and let it sink to the depths of the river. 

I was wondering what the most "humane" way to kill a fish like this is. Please don't get me wrong with the above description, I took no pleasure in killing this fish the way I did even though it is an invasive species. I was in a kayak in 34° water surrounded by steep banks, so I didn't have many options for "boat-side" fish disposal. Is there a better way?

Anyways...the carp topped off a rather disappointing day out on the river. I never thought I'd see the day where 100 fish left me wanting more, but this trip was just that. I'd have traded 99 of them (except the carp which needed to be removed from the river) for just one striped bass! Oh well...there's always Monday.

-House


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome report, makes me want to get the kayak out and do some fishing

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Great report. You guys are dedicated. I haven't caught or even saw any of the Bighead yet, but the wildlife officials were here in the Meldahl pool last year doing some studies and told my brother-in-law that they netted a huge one in Eagle creek. Hate to see them take over.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Damn Asian carp! This is really not good. 

Other than that sounds like a fun day.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Great report....and also very sad....I hate to think that this is the "beginning of the end" for the Ohio and it's tributaries.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Great report.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome report. Definitely hardcore!

I recall in one of your posts from this summer that Smitty pulled a machete from his car to clear a path, I think down a cliff. Now this time he pulls an ax from his car!? Smitty, do you always have an ax and machete handy? If so, impressive.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Tackle-addict said:


> Thanks for the awesome report. Definitely hardcore!
> 
> I recall in one of your posts from this summer that Smitty pulled a machete from his car to clear a path, I think down a cliff. Now this time he pulls an ax from his car!? Smitty, do you always have an ax and machete handy? If so, impressive.
> 
> ...


The fixed blades are all mine  I carry a Cold Steel kukri or a Bear Gryllis parang just about everywhere I go. Smitty's still the baddass though. I think the story you are referring to is the one where we got our yaks stuck out in the woods for 8 hours and he broke down his kayak paddle into two parts and hacked a trail through stinging nettles wearing only shorts. We were racing, as I was trying to cut through some fallen trees that were blocking the creek...and Smitty cleared a 5foot wide, 50yard path before I even had 5 branches sawed off!

The world needs more Smitty's...that's for sure.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> The fixed blades are all mine  I carry a Cold Steel kukri or a Bear Gryllis parang just about everywhere I go. Smitty's still the baddass though. I think the story you are referring to is the one where we got our yaks stuck out in the woods for 8 hours and he broke down his kayak paddle into two parts and hacked a trail through stinging nettles wearing only shorts. We were racing, as I was trying to cut through some fallen trees that were blocking the creek...and Smitty cleared a 5foot wide, 50yard path before I even had 5 branches sawed off!
> 
> The world needs more Smitty's...that's for sure.


One kayak paddle half for each hand? That's hardcore and efficient. You guys are taking kayak fishing to whole new level. I'm getting a machete.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Is that your Mora? I have 2 and love them both! Oh, nice fish!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Great report! I always enjoy reading about the crazy adventures, keep em coming.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Great report House, like always. That had to be fun pulling in some fish with big shoulders. I'm off this week, probabaly head out to the ice, If you want to give it a try call me.
Greg


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I've run out of adjectives to describe your reports / adventures, so I'm going to start making some up.

That was a House-tastic report.

The Bighead Carp was not House-tastic though.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL, excellent! That captured my feelings perfectly...just needed more smeared mascara and tears


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Excellent report and congrats on the 100 fish in February! You guys have inspired me (along with forecast of warmer weather) to head out this week. Although it'll likely be from shore since I haven't found anyone crazy enough to go kayaking with me this early in the year.

Hope you start getting into the stripers soon!


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just Fishin,
When? I'm ready and willing.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Just Fishin,
> When? I'm ready and willing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


jmpmstr1998,
I'm probably going to make a couple short trips to the GMR during lunch this week (I work in Miamisburg). I could break out the kayak this weekend if you're interested and if the rivers don't blow up from the snow melting. Send me a PM and we'll work out a plan.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Not only are "trash fish" included in kayak wars but some of them are 15 points each, like buffalo.

That many fish that size in one day is pretty sweet no matter what speices they are.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Great report, sorry to hear that they were garbage fish. Seeing that Asian Carp is not a good thing. There are rivers in Illinois where you can't even drive a boat down the river without being overwhelmed by those dam fish flying through the air. People have been severly injured from them. They were used in catfish pens to clean the algie from the pools. There was a massive flood on the Mississippi where there was a catfish farm, and those asian carp wound up in the Mississippi because of the flood. I guess the catfish farmers didn't think of everything.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

That was a fun trip. When we started the trip and had to clear ice just to get to the river i was thinking"atleast i will get a good work out in" boy was i wrong. Catching all those carp suckers,drum, and carp was kind of strange i have never seen those fish go after blade baits. My right bicep was sore for a couple of days from pulling some many fish out. The dredge was the winning fishing method, almost every cast was a hook up once we dialed in how to cast for these fish. 
Sometime it pays off to have some tools in the car, cant be to prepared its the boy scout in me. I am working on the video for the trip i had one done and wham computer crashed. Warm weather is coming soon house we wont have to dodge icebergs to get some nice fish, maybe we can find the stripes! 
House you need to be writer or something.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

deltaoscar said:


> I've run out of adjectives to describe your reports / adventures, so I'm going to start making some up.
> 
> That was a House-tastic report.
> 
> The Bighead Carp was not House-tastic though.


 I think the Batman and Robin like captions work well for House and Smitty, it adds so much action to the story!


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Smitty coined the technique we were using "dredging". I'll let him explain it if he wants to share.
> 
> -House


 How bout it Smitty??


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Blue Collar really pretty simple, when you find fish Like we did on the bottom take a blade bait cast out past the fish let it hit the bottom the start bringing it back just of the bottom, the hits are almost nothing but when you feel a hit give the rod a good pull and set the hook. Now half of the fish we got were fouled hooked but the other half were hitting the lure. Im not sure they all weren't hitting the lure but when we pull caught them in the side. Let me know if this works for you??


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks. I am always looking for techniques that I can try.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice pictures. Smitty it was nice meeting you Friday too.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL! I love the Batman style comments when Smitty was smashing his way through the ice! He'd have it no other way! HOUSE, we're headed to Laurel for some camping and kayak fishing first week of March. My new knee is a lot better than it was just a few weeks ago! Pack your sh** and make it happen! Knowing Smitty he may hit the road on Thursday night but Im leaving Friday because of work but Im going to try and leave as early as I can. Good times, good whiskey and hopefully some good fishing awaits!

and talk about Smitty being prepared, he usually has a grill in the back of his car too! House one of these days you'll have to do an adventure with us, either kayak or backpacking. Just wait till Smitty breaks out the homemade trail side deep dish pizza that he makes from scratch with all dehydrated ingredients! Its frikkin delicious! Just don't drink all his whiskey! LOL


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you serious about that pizza? I want the recipe please.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

sammerguy said:


> Are you serious about that pizza? I want the recipe please.



Dead serious! He'd have to be the one to fill you in on how its done. Its taken several tries but he has it perfected now. He dehydrates all his own ingredients and not everything dehydrates as good as other stuff, its got a lot to do with how it comes back once water is added and if you want meat you can find freeze dried online.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to backpack quit a bit, did about a third of the Appalation trail, good times! You guys need to try a pita pizza, get bobbolinees (not spelled right) pizza sauce, cheeze, a stick of pepperoni and the pitas that can be sliced open from one side, add all your favorite ingredients then cook over a open fire with a forked stick, add a bottle of wine and your set


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Tom 513 said:


> I used to backpack quit a bit, did about a third of the Appalation trail, good times! You guys need to try a pita pizza, get bobbolinees (not spelled right) pizza sauce, cheeze, a stick of pepperoni and the pitas that can be sliced open from one side, add all your favorite ingredients then cook over a open fire with a forked stick, add a bottle of wine and your set


that does sound like a damn good idea for a camp meal. but ill add a bottle of whiskey instead of the wine.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I'v done a lot of backpacking too, and lots of climbing and bicycling. It seems like river anglers are a bunch of outdoor athletes. I wonder if there is a personality trait that leads to this type of fishing?


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I know the Bobolees you speak of. I make them that way at home sometimes and they are good! Smitty is bit of a scientist and the dehydrated route is really for maximum weight savings and cheese can get funky in warm weather unless its of the aged variety then you can get a few days out of it. I was rather surprised that the dehydrated version turned out so good but I think he had a lot of trial and error with it until he really dialed it in. And anyone who has spent some time in the woods knows how uplifting a good meal can be when your trying to go somewhat light. We like to eat good when we do it but still not over pack...if we can help it


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe Smitty has dehydrating down pat, but I cant get the thought of the taste of dehydrated scrambled eggs that we once bought from one of the only places that used to sell backpacking and outdoor sporting goods, Wilderness Outfitters down in Clifton on Calhoun st. there wasnt much choice back then, kinda like military food. We later discovered foods like oatmeal, spaggetii, dried fruit etc.. and ate like Kings! what was this thread about again? sorry


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Heres what i do for trail pizza, you need pizza crust that all do is add water, pizza sauce and dehydrate it, buy some freeze dry cheese and what ever else you want to put on it. How i prepare it once you rehydrate all you dehydrated goodies and mix your dough then pan fry one side then flip it and add all your sauce,cheese and toppings then cover with aluminuim foil when the cheese melts your ready to eat. Their are many ways to make trail pizza this was the lightest i could come up with, i do some hiking sometimes as much as 17 miles so i dont like to carry extra weight but i love to eat good.

Eggs dehydrated suck! But their are some bizs that are dehydrating raw eggs and once the are rehydrated tney cook like regular eggs and taste like regular eggs. With these eggs you can make french toast on the trail. Yumm.

Check out http://www.packitgourmet.com/ they have some great stuff.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Smittyfisher said:


> Heres what i do for trail pizza...


If Smitty's pocket-pizza is the big selling point for this Spring fishing trip, we are screwed. I'll order out, paddle across the lake and then drive 20miles to meet the delivery guy before I eat that crap.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry House I didn't mean to derail your thread. A 100 fish day cant suck no matter what you catch. I don't believe Ive ever been in that situation but I have lost count of how many fish Ive caught on a few trips and nothing beats that feeling when all you want to do is is get your line back in the water when theyre hitting like that


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

montagc said:


> Here's my recipe:


That box says "Pepperoni Flavored Sausage", why isn't it just pepperoni!?!?

Tanks for the recipe smitty.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> pocket-pizza


hahaha!!!!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I kind of picture them looking more like this:


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Dammit house you knew that was my new product that was going to make me rich and famous!


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is a little video of that fishing trip hope you enjoy it

[ame="http://youtu.be/lR5-11ZyAh0"]http://youtu.be/lR5-11ZyAh0[/ame]


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks like a lot of work, you got to love it. Great video Smitty


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Great video, the sped up video made it quite humorous. Your laugh sounded just like Bart Simpson when you caught that fish.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, that looked like a lot more fun in fast-forward! I ordered a SOG zombie apocalypse-style tomahawk last week just in case we get one more good freeze. I'm really hoping that we don't need to use any more weapons just to go fishing this year!


----------

